# Making Your Own Windsocks?



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

On page 3 of this forum GanderGrinder talks about making his own windsocks. 
Is anyone else doing this and if so are you doing it the same or differently?

Where are you getting your materials and do you have a cost breakdown?

What kind of thread are you using to sew them together?

Any info would be appreciated. I have been doing some searches on the web but not getting very far.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

GanderGrinder's the one to talk to. He did his the right way the first time around, and he'll explain it best.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Chris,
Would you be interested in putting together a how to on do it yourself windsocks? I get questions alot so we could just as well do it up right and teach people how to do it on there own with a step by step process. Pictures and the whole bit. Maybe get it out as a winter project type thing.
Let me know.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just let me know when you've got time. Sounds like a good idea. We were thinking the same on the conversion from shells to floaters.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

All right NODAK CREW....
Just got done cutting enough Tyvek patterns for 350 northwinds and was going to start the paint proccess and was wondering what you guys use for a snow to blue ratio...Is 100 blues to 250 snows too many? Thanks!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Out of 350, I'd go 225 snows, 100 blues and 25 juvies.


----------

